# 5DMKIII ISO



## MonteGraham (Oct 24, 2013)

Will be doing first event in a few weeks. More than likely there will be low light situations. I will be using the 5D MKIII with 24-70 2.8II & 70-200 2.8II.. Any advise on maximum ISO to keep photo noise to a minimum?


----------



## polarhannes (Oct 24, 2013)

I personally do not use anything above ISO 6400 as I feel that I loose too much detail after removing noise. But it depends on your needs - will you sell the pictures?


----------



## Rick6961 (Oct 24, 2013)

I shoot between 4000 and 6400 during receptions and never had an issue. I have also shot in 8000 from time to time with no issues but a bit of noise


----------



## alexanderferdinand (Oct 24, 2013)

Depends on your quality demandings.
6400 is usable, 12800 is used once and was surprised, how clean the files have been compared to the ISO.
Check it out for yourself.
Have fun and good luck!


----------



## tog13 (Oct 24, 2013)

I regularly shoot at 3200 in clubs, etc., with good results. What noise there is (and there's not a lot) is easily taken care of in LR. I've occasionally ventured into 6400 and definitely noticed the noise increase in the shadows, but NR and dropping the blacks a bit (which in most cases is what I want for these situations) worked out well. 

I'd take a few quick test shots in the event space at something like 3200 | f8 | 1/125, look at the histogram, and if needed, decide which point of the exposure triangle you can sacrifice. Is noise, DoF, or freezing motion more important? Good luck!

One last point: I've been fixated on (lack of) noise forever and have decided to experiment with 12800 and 25600 at a (non-paying) gig I'm shooting tomorrow night, just to see if there's room for noise somewhere in my photographic life.


----------



## MonteGraham (Oct 24, 2013)

tog13 said:


> I regularly shoot at 3200 in clubs, etc., with good results. What noise there is (and there's not a lot) is easily taken care of in LR. I've occasionally ventured into 6400 and definitely noticed the noise increase in the shadows, but NR and dropping the blacks a bit (which in most cases is what I want for these situations) worked out well.
> 
> I'd take a few quick test shots in the event space at something like 3200 | f8 | 1/125, look at the histogram, and if needed, decide which point of the exposure triangle you can sacrifice. Is noise, DoF, or freezing motion more important? Good luck!
> 
> One last point: I've been fixated on (lack of) noise forever and have decided to experiment with 12800 and 25600 at a (non-paying) gig I'm shooting tomorrow night, just to see if there's room for noise somewhere in my photographic life.



Thanks for the response. This will be a paying gig and i want to deliver the sharpest best quality photos possible.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 24, 2013)

Deliver how...full res digital files? 8x10" prints? The degree of enlargement affects how noise is perceived. Also, a lot depends on your NR method(s) in your RAW conversion workflow. Topaz DeNoise is excellent, DxO's new Optics Pro 9 with their PRIME algorithm is even better (but takes several minutes per image, so might not be ideal if you need to turn a large set of images around quickly).


----------



## tomscott (Oct 24, 2013)

I have mine set to 6400 and its great, but you can push it... heres some 12800




BMW F30 3 Series interior by TomScottPhoto, on Flickr




BMW F30 3 Series interior, light console by TomScottPhoto, on Flickr




BMW F30 3 Series interior, centre console climate control by TomScottPhoto, on Flickr




BMW F30 3 Series interior, multifunction steering wheel by TomScottPhoto, on Flickr




BMW F30 3 Series interior, iDrive screen by TomScottPhoto, on Flickr


----------



## MonteGraham (Oct 24, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> Deliver how...full res digital files? 8x10" prints? The degree of enlargement affects how noise is perceived. Also, a lot depends on your NR method(s) in your RAW conversion workflow. Topaz DeNoise is excellent, DxO's new Optics Pro 9 with their PRIME algorithm is even better (but takes several minutes per image, so might not be ideal if you need to turn a large set of images around quickly).



The client wont receive digital files. They will order prints.


----------

